# Getting the hang of the laser.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

My first project was just to make sure I could cut and etch so I made a map of our area.

OVP by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Then I decided I didn't like my free time and wanted a bit more of a challenge so 7 hours burn time and a case of beer later a 6 layer mandala started to appear.
It still needs some clean up and gluing together.

6layer mandala by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow! That’s impressive, and to think it was fueled by a case of beer


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza!! Sweet!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.



RoxyBlue said:


> Holy cow! That’s impressive, and to think it was fueled by a case of beer


 It's the holidays. Almost every dumb thing that comes into my head is fuelled by beer.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you learn fast. Nice work.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.

Luckily this is my 3rd cnc machine so it comes back pretty quick.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

That's awesome. Without beer some things or ideas just wouldn't happen.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you and I agree. lol


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------

